# Windows Spiele auf iMac unter MacOS spielbar?



## Tim1974 (21. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab langfristig beschlossen zu Apple zu wechseln und somit nur noch hochwertige komplette PCs zu kaufen, allerdings möchte ich trotzdem nicht aufs Spielen verzichten.
Daher die Frage, gibt es eine Art Windows-Emulator für MacOS, so daß man Windows Spiele unter MacOS spielen kann?
Oder führt dann kein Weg an eine Windows-Parallelinstallation vorbei?

Gibt es eigentlich gute Spiele direkt für MacOS?
Mir ist nur von den Simulationen X-Plane bekannt, was wohl auch unter MacOS laufen soll.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Kusanar (21. September 2015)

Windows-Emulatoren gibt's zu Hauf für OS X.

Spiele für Mac sind eher selten anzutreffen (auch wenn es dank Linux-Geporte in letzter Zeit mehr werden).

Wenn du wirklich Spielen willst, dann leg dir eine zweite Partition an und Installier dir dort ein Windows (geht ziemlich komfortabel per BootCamp). Dieses Rum-Emuliere frißt nur Leistung ohne Ende und bringt nichts...


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2015)

Ok, danke.
Läuft denn Windows 7,8, 10 auf den iMacs gut?
Verliert man eventuell die Garantie, wenn man das parallel installiert und nutzt?
Bekommt man eigentlich das MacOS auf DVD oder USB-Stick mitgeliefert, so daß man das System notfalls selbst neu aufsetzen kann?


----------



## Laudian (22. September 2015)

MacOS kannstdu im Uefi übers Internet runterladen falls mal was schiefläuft.
Windows läuft auf Macs aber wunderbar, besser als auf Windows Rechnern wie man so schön sagt...

Emulieren geht natürlich auch, aktuelle Titel würde ich damit aber nicht spielen. Für die gelegentliche Runde Age of Empires 3 reicht die Emulation über Parallels aber


----------



## Kusanar (22. September 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> 1) Läuft denn Windows 7,8, 10 auf den iMacs gut?
> 2) Verliert man eventuell die Garantie, wenn man das parallel installiert und nutzt?
> 3) Bekommt man eigentlich das MacOS auf DVD oder USB-Stick mitgeliefert, so daß man das System notfalls selbst neu aufsetzen kann?



1) Wie auf jedem anderen PC auch 
2) Nein, wird ja von Apple sogar offiziell unterstützt (einfach mal auf den Bootcamp-Link von meinem Post vorher klicken)
3) siehe Antwort von Laudian. Aber wenn du dich an die offizielle Anleitung von Apple und an die Anweisungen, die dir der BootCamp-Assistent liefert, hältst, kann eigentlich nix schief gehen.

Emulieren ist wirklich nur eine Option für Uralt-Spiele, z.B. Win98 in einer VM deiner Wahl (Parallels, VirtualBox, etc.). Bei halbwegs neuen Spielen bekommst du dank fehlender Hardwareunterstützung schnell mal Performanceprobleme.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2015)

Ok, danke.
Spielen soll auch nur eine Nebenbeschäftigung sein, wenn ich einen iMac habe. Es wird ja dann die 5K-Version werden und in 5K aktuelle 3D-Spiele zu spielen wird vermutlich eh noch problematisch sein, wegen der Grafikkartenleistung, oder?

Für den Fall, daß man MacOS neu installieren muß, geht das denn genauso einfach und schnell wie z.B. bei Linux Mint?


----------



## SaPass (22. September 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Spielen soll auch nur eine Nebenbeschäftigung sein, wenn ich einen iMac habe. Es wird ja dann die 5K-Version werden und in 5K aktuelle 3D-Spiele zu spielen wird vermutlich eh noch problematisch sein, wegen der Grafikkartenleistung, oder?



Apple verbaut auch in die iMacs vergleichsweise schwache Notebook-Hardware. Im besten Fall hast du ein R9 M295X (4GB). Deren Leistung ist mit einer R7 370 zu vergleichen, also einem 150€ Desktop-Grafikkarte. Die ist selbst schon bei 1080p und höchsten Einstellungen bei modernen Spielen überfordert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da noch etwas bei 5K Auflösung spielbar sein wird. Dafür reicht der Grafik-RAM auch nicht. Ich halte es jedoch für realistisch, die Spiele mit halbierter Auflösung auf mittleren bis hohen Details zu spielen.

PS: Eigene Meinung zu der Sache: Ich möchte nicht unkommentiert lassen, dass ich den Wechsel zu Apple für eine sehr teure Fehlentscheidung halte. Dort bezahlst unglaubliche Summen für schwache Hardware. Wenn es dir aber besser gefällt und du es dir leisten kannst - wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Windows läuft auf Macs aber wunderbar, besser als auf Windows Rechnern wie man so schön sagt...



Dazu hast du doch bestimmte eine Quelle, oder?


----------



## Kusanar (22. September 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Für den Fall, daß man MacOS neu installieren muß, geht das denn genauso einfach und schnell wie z.B. bei Linux Mint?



Ich kenn zwar Mint nicht, aber trau mich zu behaupten: Noch einfacher 

Richt dir aber auf jeden Fall ein Time Machine Backup auf eine externe Platte ein, sobald der Apple bei dir steht. Dann kannst du deinen kompletten Daten + Programme nach einer Neuinstallation in Null-komma-nix wiederherstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. September 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> PS: Eigene Meinung zu der Sache: Ich möchte nicht unkommentiert lassen, dass ich den Wechsel zu Apple für eine sehr teure Fehlentscheidung halte. Dort bezahlst unglaubliche Summen für schwache Hardware. Wenn es dir aber besser gefällt und du es dir leisten kannst - wieso auch nicht?



Wenn ich den iMac nur zum Spielen kaufen wollte, würde ich da gar nicht widersprechen wollen.
Aber Spielen wird nur ein recht unwichtiges Nebenkriterium sein, hauptsächlich will ich damit Audiorecording machen, Internet, Mail, Video-/Fotobearbeitung usw..
Gerade beim Audiorecording bin ich von meinem Windows-PC extrem enttäuscht, es gibt immer wieder ca. 0,5-2 sekündige Soundaussetzer mit dem Steinberg UR22 Interface. Ich habe schon alte und ganz neue Treiber versucht, die Einstellungen im ASIO-Treiber verändert, alles hat nichts gebracht.
Dazu noch die anderen Windows 7 Probleme und Ärgernisse, Malewarerisiko, Updaterei...
Ich will für alle installierte Treiber und Programme automatisch über eine Zentrale Updateverwaltung Updates installieren können, so wie z.B. bei Linux Mint oder Xubuntu.
Hardware und Software soll perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sein und wirklich stabil laufen.

Außerdem wil ich mit dem Mac-Kauf noch etwas warten, mindestens bis die nächste Hardwaregeneration (CPU und GPU) verbaut ist. Ich finde die gut 2000 Euro aber nicht so teuer für ein schickes Gerät mit hochwertigem  5K-Display und einem guten Betriebssystem dabei. Dazu noch der Support, der bei Apple sicher auch super sein wird.


----------



## Kusanar (25. September 2015)

Endlich mal einer, der das ganze auch ein wenig differenzierter sieht  Was man beim Mac kauft, ist einfach ein gut aufeinander abgestimmtes Hardware-Software-System. Klar, die Hardware selbst bekommt man natürlich auch billiger, wenn man sich selber alles zusammenstöpselt. Aber Geiz-ist-Geil ist sicher kein Kaufgrund für einen Mac.

Ich würde dir anraten, eine Garantieverlängerung dazu zu kaufen. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es innerhalb der ersten 3 Jahre am öftesten Defekte am Gerät, wenns danach noch läuft, dann hast du das Teil vermutlich ewig (hab noch ein 13er Macbook Pro zu Hause als Surfmaschine und für die Creative Suite, das läuft jetzt seit 8 Jahren ohne grobe Defekte).


----------



## Tim1974 (26. September 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der das ganze auch ein wenig differenzierter sieht  Was man beim Mac kauft, ist einfach ein gut aufeinander abgestimmtes Hardware-Software-System. Klar, die Hardware selbst bekommt man natürlich auch billiger, wenn man sich selber alles zusammenstöpselt. Aber Geiz-ist-Geil ist sicher kein Kaufgrund für einen Mac.



Ich seh den iMac 5K trotzdem nicht als teuer, weil allein der 5K-Bildschirm in dieser Qualität sicherlich sehr teuer wäre, wenn man ihn denn überhaupt einzelnd zu kaufen bekommt...
Die verbaute Rechnerhardware ist sicherlich ausreichend zum schnellen Arbeiten. Allerdings schrecken mich die Aufpreise für z.B. 4.0 GHz i7, mehr RAM, größere SSD/HDD und größere Grafikkarte auch ziemlich ab, ich würde dann wahrscheinlich die Einstiegsvariante nehmen, die es schon für knapp unter 2000 Euro gibt.
Aber da es für mich momentan noch unwirtschaftlich ist, werd ich versuchen noch gut ein Jahr zu warten und mich in der Zwischenzeit gründlich auf den Umstieg vorzubereiten.
Schön wäre, wenn es in dem Jahr etwas leistungsfähigere und vorallem deutlich kühlere und energiesparendere CPUs und GPUs für den 5K iMac geben würde.


----------

